# HBO Starting 24 hour expiration on programs



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

Pretty much says it all. The recent mini-series on HBO has a 24 hour expiration period. So much for recording something during my busy workweek and watching it on the weekend.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Hollywood-Keeps-Making-The-DVR-Less-Useful-92793

They're starting something similar with PPV too.

Guess they really don't want my money.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad my DTivo's are hacked and record the programs to hard drive in unencoded mpeg2 format. 

If this really happens, what's the purpose of a DVR, anyway?

I never got this e-mail or letter from Directv.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think people may be jumping to unwarranted conclusions... I mean, yes, we know this capability exists (sadly). But restrictions _that_ tight have so far only appeared on PPV, or by mistake. For the HBO program, my money is on "mistake".


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

It doesn't look like a mistake - there are screen shots with the message about the time limit...

Is this move on HBO's part more about them wanting people to subscribe to their On-Demand service than anything else? Why is Tivo bowing down to them? Didn't that decades-old Betamax legal case make it clear that personal home taping of TV shows was perfectly legal? I would think that would apply to DVRs, too - and I would think Tivo wouldn't want to shoot themselves in the foot by allowing crap like this. What's gonna happen when everyone jumps ship and goes with some other DVR that doesn't allow limits on recordings...

My Mom was gonna subscribe to HBO for that John Adams miniseries, but I'm gonna warn her to see how it goes (with the possible restrictions) during this preview weekend before she decides to subscribe.


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

edit: nvm


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dante101 said:


> It doesn't look like a mistake - there are screen shots with the message about the time limit...


Uh, yeah, like I said, because the capability is built into the TiVo. I don't see how that makes it not a mistake that this particular HBO program was flagged, on one cable system. That's the common type of error that we've seen posted here a number of times before. (This is just the first time I've seen it picked up, rather uncritically, by other sites.) And at least one other person on a different cable provider has in fact reported that it wasn't flagged for him.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

That stinks.

Are FIOS and the cable companies doing the same? How can Directv be so stupid?

I don't buy many PPV's, I freely admit, but when I do, it takes me a few days to getting around to watching them.

Now, I guess I won't be watching any, and this is one major incentive to start to look around at other options.

And, I've never said that on this forum before.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Jul 1, 2003)

The first time this happens to me for an HBO program, like John Adams, I will be canceling my $168 annual subscription to HBO, and will rent the few series we watch for a lot less a few months later, if ever.

DRM is out of control, and it's up to all of us to send the message that we will not participate in their games.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

BigFoot48 said:


> The first time this happens to me for an HBO program, like John Adams, I will be canceling my $168 annual subscription to HBO, and will rent the few series we watch for a lot less a few months later, if ever.
> 
> DRM is out of control, and it's up to all of us to send the message that we will not participate in their games.


I agree... this will affect my purchases as well. DRM tightening like this will adversely impact sales in the recording industry.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

This can't be right. It doesn't make any sense monetarily. They don't make any more money from their subcribers by having them record it again. Am I missing something?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

If other networks follow this could effectively kill dvr's. They would be useful for pause only.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Every one should cancel HBO and switch to Stars, go where customer service means something. Why order PPV or HBO when you can rent a DVD at McDonalds for a buck. Directv is trying to loose revenues.


----------



## burneyj5 (Nov 22, 2006)

I recorded both John Adams episodes Sunday night. I didn't complete both until Tuesday.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

burneyj5 said:


> I recorded both John Adams episodes Sunday night. I didn't complete both until Tuesday.


Same here, but it sounds like this might've happened in the last couple of days. I'm recording an episode of John Adams today. If it's flagged for deletion, I'll be cancelling HBO tomorrow.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, you guys really need to read the article better.

The article is simply a blurb about DirecTV's PPV policy. Nothing to do with HBO and Tivo at all.

But if you click the link to the article about HBO and Tivo flagging shows you'll see that it's about the **Comcast** Tivo unit. Nothing to do with DirecTV at all. So if you're upset about HBO shows being flagged to delete then perhaps you should direct your rath to Tivo and Comcast as DirecTV has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Ok, you guys really need to read the article better.
> 
> The article is simply a blurb about DirecTV's PPV policy. Nothing to do with HBO and Tivo at all.
> 
> But if you click the link to the article about HBO and Tivo flagging shows you'll see that it's about the **Comcast** Tivo unit. Nothing to do with DirecTV at all. So if you're upset about HBO shows being flagged to delete then perhaps you should direct your rath to Tivo and Comcast as DirecTV has nothing to do with it.


Maybe you should have clicked on some of the links. Of particular interest:



> This morning, my kids and I decided to watch a _*TiVo HD *_recording we made last night of The Making of John Adams. This is the new upcoming mini-series by Tom Hanks and others about the lives and accomplishments of John Adams. When we started watching it, I first found that the TiVo had flagged it for mandatory auto-deletion within a few hours of being deleted, due to copyright policies. Hmm  never saw that one before.
> 
> After about 5 minutes watching, my oldest son came into the room, and we decided to start it over so he could enjoy it. What I found was something Ive never seen before and has me pretty frosted. When I backed up to the beginning and attempted to watch it again, TiVo would not allow me to - again stating that it had violated copyright policies. After countless attempts at forward and reverse moves, we found that we could now not watch any portion of the show! I rebooted the TiVo, and found the same thing. No can do - the TiVo/HBO/Comcast programming had locked it from being viewed again! Then as promised at 11:29am EST, it deleted from my hard drive and there was nothing I could do about it.


http://cultureofownership.org/?p=17


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

serumgard said:


> Maybe you should have clicked on some of the links. Of particular interest:
> 
> http://cultureofownership.org/?p=17


Yes I did. Which as I pointed out has nothing to do with DirecTV which everyone in this thread is getting all up in arms about. The user is on a Comcast system using a Tivo (so it sounds more like a stand alone Tivo as you pointed out).

Again, nothing to do with DirecTV as everyone is getting all worked up about it.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

stiffi said:


> This can't be right. It doesn't make any sense monetarily. They don't make any more money from their subcribers by having them record it again. Am I missing something?


They are stopping you from "archiving" programs, recording them and keeping them on a permanent basis. They do, after all, sell DVD's of their programs.

While I theoretically understand that, a 24 hour limit is ridiculous and will simply cause DVR owners to get aggravated and drop their subscriptions. It certainly is not going to sell any DVD's for them.

It might have been a reasonable approach to put a one month limit on the programs and PPV movies, thus allowing reasonable time shifting while still preventing archiving.

But, I guess they aren't smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dtremain said:


> They are stopping you from "archiving" programs, recording them and keeping them on a permanent basis. They do, after all, sell DVD's of their programs.
> 
> While I theoretically understand that, a 24 hour limit is ridiculous and will simply cause DVR owners to get aggravated and drop their subscriptions. It certainly is not going to sell any DVD's for them.
> 
> ...


I disagree about the DVD sales, and that may be part of their strategy. If you're a subscriber to HBO, you may not be inclined to purchase a copy of a DVD box set because you've already seen the show. But if you should choose to cancel but are still interested in seeing Entourage, you may be more inclined to purchase the episodes when they're released on DVD.

Now, it seems like a poor business model to do things that way, but it may be part of their strategy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This happens a lot and it's because the cable company has accidentally flagged a channel that should not be. It's more common for PPV to have the flag. If you call the cable co., they should remove the flag and allow for normal recording. I don't think this is a new HBO policy based on one guy's problem.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> Yes I did. Which as I pointed out has nothing to do with DirecTV which everyone in this thread is getting all up in arms about. The user is on a Comcast system using a Tivo (so it sounds more like a stand alone Tivo as you pointed out).
> 
> Again, nothing to do with DirecTV as everyone is getting all worked up about it.


ad actually nothing to do with Comcast and TiVo either. TiVo has licensed macrovision for DVD playback and to play nice in the media industry. They simply have code that does what the copyright says.

Comcast is required to pass through the copyright license from HBO. Sure broadcast companies screw that up and add in what they should not but at the end of the day - if HBO wants to limit the recording of its shows - they can set the licebse accordingly and Comcast has to pass it through and TiVo has to honor it. Of course I can limit my money going into HBO accounts as well.

if you want a DVR that ignores copyrights then you need open source and of course they can not get cable card certification to record digital channels so you get stuck with kludges going down that road.

Best to focus n HBO if you do not like the restrictions - they ultimately are the ones in control of it and of course will not like it if comcast decides on their own to mess with the license on their (HBO) content


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess you guys haven't seen this either.....

http://www.wkblog.com/


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sartori said:


> I guess you guys haven't seen this either.....
> 
> http://www.wkblog.com/


PayPerView and Regular Broadcast Recordings are two very different things.


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> PayPerView and Regular Broadcast Recordings are two very different things.


Really!! Ya think??


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad I switched to Dish! They allow you to DVR and keep your PPV( The only 24 hour restriction is on Dish on demand programs but those are just like amazon unbox). You remember the same way D* used to before they became a greedy money grubbing Company that could care less about its customers.

BTW I am Loving the vip 722 It has 2 live 60 minute buffers and the usb storage is perfect. I can batch transfer shows and watch a dvr recording at the same time! At about 4 gig per movie I can store over 180 movies in a 750 gig external drive. I never thought I would hear myself say this But It is better than a Tivo. Directivo that is. If D* wouldnt have abandoned The S2 tivos they might be up to speed. I guess the future use of the usb ports Is way into the future! The Futures end!!

I still prefer the Tivo UI but I am getting used to the 722!

Call Me If D* develops a S3 HD directivo.


BBB Is Outta here


BTW I made sure The door did not hit me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Glad I switched to Dish! They allow you to DVR and keep your PPV( The only 24 hour restriction is on Dish on demand programs but those are just like amazon unbox). You remember the same way D* used to before they became a greedy money grubbing Company that could care less about its customers.


LOL. So what is your attitude going to be when Dish and cable start doing the same thing on PPV? DirecTV is only doing this under pressure from the studios. Others will follow.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> LOL. So what is your attitude going to be when Dish and cable start doing the same thing on PPV? DirecTV is only doing this under pressure from the studios. Others will follow.


Given that Apple and Microsoft are already pretty much following those rules.
It won't be much longer until the others are under the same rules..

As you can bet DirecTV (and Apple and Microsoft) will not just sit there, when their competitors don't have to play by the same rules with regards to the PPV


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

...bittorrent...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> LOL. So what is your attitude going to be when Dish and cable start doing the same thing on PPV? DirecTV is only doing this under pressure from the studios. Others will follow.


I generally don't order PPV. But I am sure they will! I guess D* is the leader in the industry to try out new ways of screwing the customer. Lets see they pioneered the 10 dollar fee for canceling Premiums early. The Lease program, The commitment. and now the 24 hour PPV. Lets see what they do next. How about the 3 year commitment!

All I am saying is that in the last 3 years D* has been thinking of ways to make more money while giving Nothing back to the customer in return, while Dish has been upgrading the equipment and pioneering ways to get its service at a better cost.

Dish seems to be trying to pioneer things that are good for the customer IE: Alacarte programing so you are not paying for 30 shopping channels.

Dish and D* are running Neck and Neck for the first time. D* has more HD but Dish just put up a sat so that may change.

Dish gives you the option to get its service and new equipment without a 2 year contract.

For Years I was a Directv Fanboy and thought they were the best. They WERE the best,when they were selling New directivos. As soon as they decided to abandon Directivos are when the scales started tipping the other way(Thanx Rupert). Each new Screwbie they do to the customer puts a new weight on Dish's side.

D* better get off its butt and start doing some scale tipping before they are left behind. I really Hope they do!

Btw If D* starts to get better I can always go back as I am not under a commitment with Dish ( and I also have the 722)

Remember I started a thread when I was pissed at Dish about the better than tivo commercial. Now I regret it. I like the ability to stop recordings and restart them without having to FF or rewind. I also like the hours remaining as well as it tells you exactly how much space in GB are left in your external HD and the exact GB size of what you are transferring be it 1 show or 10!

YIKES Have I become a Dish Fanboy!! D* Look what you have done to me!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> DirecTV is only doing this under pressure from the studios. Others will follow.


 IMO D* is doing this for D* Not from pressure. They are screwing the customer that likes to watch movies more than once or the ones that might watch some of the movie today and some tommorow. It is a way for them to make more money and not give back to the customer:down: Now They were not the first to come up with the Idea. Companies like "Movielink" Had been doing it for years. With Movie Link you know upfront how it works. Out of curiosity Now does D* Tell you the movie expires in 24 or does it just stop.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> All I am saying is that in the last 3 years D* has been thinking of ways to make more money while giving Nothing back to the customer in return, while Dish has been upgrading the equipment and pioneering ways to get its service at a better cost.


DirecTV has moved to their practically unified equipment platform. You cannot ignore that. They have likely not been upgrading the firmware on legacy receivers though, I will give you that. I doubt Dish is either though.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

The good thing is, if they decide to nuke HBO shows after 24 hours, I'll save quite a bit of money cancelling my HBO. I never got HBO before Tivo, because it wasn't worth it. Tivo made it worth it because I could record now and watch whenever. If that is not the case anymore, there is no reason to throw good money to them.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

classicsat said:


> DirecTV has moved to their practically unified equipment platform. You cannot ignore that. They have likely not been upgrading the firmware on legacy receivers though, I will give you that. I doubt Dish is either though.


At Least Dish made it easy for me to try out the new receiver without forcing me to commit for 2 years. If D* would do that I might still be there. I wasn't asking for a free trial just a chance to see if I liked the hr21. After all It ain't mine to keep anyway and being a customer for like 8 years they should be bending over backwards to keep me. I was never late with payments and always kept packages above the minimum IE: Lots of premiums. 
If I absolutely hate the hr21 I am stuck. With dish If I absolutely hated the 722 I wasn't stuck. As It turns Out I love it. Mainly for the simplicity of use with the Usb external drive. I can get used to the different UI. In many ways The UI is better than tivo In that you can actually stop your programs and restart from the beggining. It appears that Dish may have been listening to what we DirecTivo owners have been asking for for years and incorporated these desired features into the 622 and 722.

Its a shame That D* didn't listen to the customers instead of listening to the Business execs(That Only have the bottom line on their minds)

Perhaps the new Ownership will listen to the customers.

BBB Only put his D* account in suspension. I will wait and see if Malone is a smart customer oriented person or a money grubbing ****** Like Rupert Murdick!!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

That external USB drive idea sounds cool. I'd love to be able to dump programs directly to my 80gb USB hard drive instead of having to do all the work using TyTools to get it to my PC as a mpeg2 file.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> That external USB drive idea sounds cool. I'd love to be able to dump programs directly to my 80gb USB hard drive instead of having to do all the work using TyTools to get it to my PC as a mpeg2 file.


Its a breeze!! After you plug in the drive it ask you to format it. It formats it to work as a dvr HD. after that you go into usb storage and clik where it says send to device and all your programs show up with check boxes. You select what you want to send. 1 or all and it will show you the size of what ur sending and how much space is left. after it starts there is a button to return to live tv. or press the dvr button. Now One drawback is you cant watch the shows being sent but you can watch any other program Live or recorded.

To watch your shows you go to usb manage my storage and the shows are there just like in your dvr.

One last draw back is the stored shows dont go into folders like on the dvr.

What makes this better than the hr21 is it adds to your storage it doesnt override the internal drive like on the 21. And it is supported by dish so if something goes wrong. Dish will recognise the fact that you were using a external. With D* not supporting the external drive they can say you are screwed if the external does something and damages the dvr. Take this and dual live 60 minute buffers and its not a bad dvr.(722) and 30 second skip is on by default. I also prefer the 10 second back to the tivo 8 I hit the mark much more than I do with my tivo!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I generally don't order PPV. But I am sure they will! I guess D* is the leader in the industry to try out new ways of screwing the customer. Lets see they pioneered the 10 dollar fee for canceling Premiums early. The Lease program, The commitment. and now the 24 hour PPV. Lets see what they do next. How about the 3 year commitment!


Might want to get your facts in better order there.

1) $10 fee to cancel premiums. Huh? Only requirement I know of now by D* is that you need to keep a premium for 30 days minimum. For the longest time you only needed to keep it for a day and only had to pay for a day. Now you simply need to keep it for a month. I guess if you drop it earlier then that they just charge you the month (thus $10). By the way, this is only a recent thing in the past year or so. Dish has been doing this for the better part of the decade. They have had package "downgrade" fees forever.

2) Dish was leasing equipment long before DirecTV was. Cable always has leased.

3) Dish has commitments as well

And the 24 hour PPV you can bet is not DirecTV's idea. Why in the world would they want to do that? Same as the sports blackouts. Last thing they want to do is waste their time doing blackouts. But the companies the *own* the *content* require blackouts or else you don't carry their content. The studios, who own the movies, are now starting to require this 24hr thing or else you don't carry their content. That simple. Do a little research.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> Might want to get your facts in better order there.
> 
> 1) $10 fee to cancel premiums. Huh? Only requirement I know of now by D* is that you need to keep a premium for 30 days minimum. For the longest time you only needed to keep it for a day and only had to pay for a day. Now you simply need to keep it for a month. I guess if you drop it earlier then that they just charge you the month (thus $10). By the way, this is only a recent thing in the past year or so. Dish has been doing this for the better part of the decade. They have had package "downgrade" fees forever.
> 
> ...


Ya know what I could care less I am happy with dish right now and all you fact checkers can Kiss my shiny metal.......I have pretty much had it with this subforum anyhoo. Nothing but complaints and problems with equiptment i dont use anymore. You Like D* enjoy your 2 years with them. i will go month to month and thumb my nose at the ones that will come here *****ing How D* doesnt upgrade the software on the 21 anymore Yada yada yada

Later all!


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

Good reason not to use DTV I guess?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Dish and D* are running Neck and Neck for the first time. D* has more HD but Dish just put up a sat so that may change.


You might want to keep a better eye on the news. The Dish sat failed to reach its intended orbit. DirecTV *successfully* launched a new sat this week.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> You might want to keep a better eye on the news. The Dish sat failed to reach its intended orbit. DirecTV *successfully* launched a new sat this week.


I am happy with what I am getting now. Several free Movie channels and my locals in Hd. Since I am not under a contract I can go back to D* when I want. However i will not get HD from D* as I will not sign a 2 year with them. HD Is Nice But I can Take it or leave it. Since my D* account is only under suspension I can reactivate at any time. As soon as the Hr21 comes up to the way I want to use it. Supported usb for external drives adding to your storage. I will probably come back. Just keeping my options open.

I have seen D*s HD through a friend and Dish. Yes its nice but Not so great that I will surrender 2 years to anyone. I have a pc full of video a 400 disk DVD up-converting player as well as several high capacity tivos. All I want are new eps of Simpson's and family guy. Dish gets that for me through locals and I can always go back to D* under no commitment and get the locals just for that. If not there is always*

*bittorent shhhhhh


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I love how folks come here with the facts about one vs the other. Since I am not into football I was ready to scrap all of it and just begin my personal boycott of all the content providers and their schemes to make more and more billions of dollars while the average schmo just gets more and more screwed by them. Ridiculous lawsuits. Copy protection that screws up your devices. Dumass wars between one format and another. Contracts. Shows you can only watch once. Prices for just the simplest things going through the roof IE: Movie rental services. Customer service going into the toilet. Enough is Enough. Dam If I hadn't found out about the no contract with Dish I would have nothing right now, and still would be happy.


Most who know me know I will not leave here. I am too addicted. I was trying to stay out of the D* Vs Tivo vs Dish Vs what the F*** ever threads.

I may try to go back to joking and having fun in the fun house and HH I have spent way to much time here arguing over what amounts to nothing.

I am 1000&#37; positive Dish will catch up to D* and eventually Press me for a contract and D* will start upping contracts other ways(They are scheming right now to figure out how you can bet your sweet bippy on that)

I look at it this way I am in the late summer of my life. I have enough stuff to watch and never see the same thing Twice in 2 years. My HD tv has a digital tuner so I am prepared for the 2009 switch. With a good enough antenna i can pull in and record On Heaven forbid VHS If I have to or buy a old beat up hr10-250 for the OTA! There are still options open. At least until

Local stations start charging Don't laugh If they could get away with it they would.

/end


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

QUOTE=Billy Bob Boy;6103108]I generally don't order PPV. But I am sure they will! I guess D* is the leader in the industry to try out new ways of screwing the customer. Lets see they pioneered the 10 dollar fee for canceling Premiums early. The Lease program, The commitment. and now the 24 hour PPV. Lets see what they do next. How about the 3 year commitment!

All I am saying is that in the last 3 years D* has been thinking of ways to make more money while giving Nothing back to the customer in return, while Dish has been upgrading the equipment and pioneering ways to get its service at a better cost.

Dish seems to be trying to pioneer things that are good for the customer IE: Alacarte programing so you are not paying for 30 shopping channels.

Dish and D* are running Neck and Neck for the first time. D* has more HD but Dish just put up a sat so that may change.

Dish gives you the option to get its service and new equipment without a 2 year contract.

For Years I was a Directv Fanboy and thought they were the best. They WERE the best,when they were selling New directivos. As soon as they decided to abandon Directivos are when the scales started tipping the other way(Thanx Rupert). Each new Screwbie they do to the customer puts a new weight on Dish's side.

D* better get off its butt and start doing some scale tipping before they are left behind. I really Hope they do!

Btw If D* starts to get better I can always go back as I am not under a commitment with Dish ( and I also have the 722)

Remember I started a thread when I was pissed at Dish about the better than tivo commercial. Now I regret it. I like the ability to stop recordings and restart them without having to FF or rewind. I also like the hours remaining as well as it tells you exactly how much space in GB are left in your external HD and the exact GB size of what you are transferring be it 1 show or 10!

YIKES Have I become a Dish Fanboy!! D* Look what you have done to me!![/QUOTE]

I far prefer Cox cable, and the coming of Verizon FIOS will be even better.. I won't support the bully boy tactics of Charlie "the patent infringer" Ergen. Plus they don't have TIVO. I never understood what all the fuss was about indicator of disk space left. My Tivo has never dumped anything I wanted to keep, and the Western Digital My Dvr Expander drive adds capacity easily. There is also the networking and media features that neither Dish or Directv Dvrs can copy. Down to DISH>


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> Every one should cancel HBO and switch to Stars, go where customer service means something. Why order PPV or HBO when you can rent a DVD at McDonalds for a buck. Directv is trying to loose revenues.


They (DirecTV) has just lost my revenue!


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Ya know what I could care less I am happy with dish right now and all you fact checkers can Kiss my shiny metal.......I have pretty much had it with this subforum anyhoo. Nothing but complaints and problems with equiptment i dont use anymore. You Like D* enjoy your 2 years with them. i will go month to month and thumb my nose at the ones that will come here *****ing How D* doesnt upgrade the software on the 21 anymore Yada yada yada
> 
> Later all!


Hey, there certainly is nothing wrong with liking Dish the most, nothing at all. But if you want to try and make it out like they walk on water you might want to just get your facts straight, that's all. 

And I have enjoyed my 12 years with D* just fine thank you very much.


----------



## scswngr (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok so I tried to record John Adams the other night, found out I can't watch it because of the copy protection.... This was on Brighthouse networks... sounds like the issue is officially with HBO and they never informed the subscriber. This is ridiculous. I was really looking forward to this program. I guess I will rent it for free when it comes out on DVD since I work for Blockbuster, and I will likely demand a refund for this month's HBO package.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

scswngr said:


> Ok so I tried to record John Adams the other night, found out I can't watch it because of the copy protection...


Hint: http://www.simaproducts.com/support/files/ct-200.pdf


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BigFoot48 said:


> DRM is out of control, and it's up to all of us to send the message that we will not participate in their games.


I understand everyone's frustration. But DRM exists because there are people out there that are copying programs, music, videos, etc. thousands of times over and over and the media industries are losing tens of millions of dollars every year.

I'm not saying HBO is right for doing this, however DRM is definately necessary in some form.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> Hey, there certainly is nothing wrong with liking Dish the most, nothing at all. But if you want to try and make it out like they walk on water you might want to just get your facts straight, that's all.
> 
> And I have enjoyed my 12 years with D* just fine thank you very much.


I actualy like D* over dish. In fact I have kept my D* account on hold while I try Dish. Next when I have several HardDrives filled with movies I will reactivate D* SD only and simply go down to access only of DIsh so I can keep the 722 which I will need to continue watching The stored stuff.
HD Is Nice but its is not the greatest thing since sliced bread. SD looks Ok to me Even on my 42 inch TV.

I only went to Dish to try HD and in all honesty the only time it really looks great is on a live or not taped broadcast and since I dont watch sports or music concerts I dont see myself caring that much about HD. 
Most of the shows I have recorded on the HD versions of regular stations doesnt seem that great. IE Seinfeld recorded on HD TBS.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> I understand everyone's frustration. But DRM exists because there are people out there that are copying programs, music, videos, etc. thousands of times over and over and the media industries are losing tens of millions of dollars every year.
> 
> I'm not saying HBO is right for doing this, however DRM is definitely necessary in some form.


This Is going to happen No matter what the industry does IE: copying and trading shows. The only way to stop it is stop broadcasting. But they are hurting the paying customers by doing this. The same way it hurts the paying customers during free preview weekends by running ad's through the middle of movies.

I am all for ways of stopping piracy but against anything that hurts the paying customer.

Restricting how many times you can watch a show that you paid for with a monthly subscription will drive people to search the net so they can find what they paid for to watch it again. Once people realise they can get the shows this way very well may get some people to cancel The subscription. Thus HBO will have bit off the hand that feeds them. In the same way Sony lost tons of money with the brilliant root kit scheme.

The entertainment industry Needs to step back and Understand that for every copyright scheme it comes up with there are thousands of hackers out there finding ways around it. They would save billions in costs if they stopped trying to defeat the Hackers. The only TRUE DRM that will work is the eliminating of the Internet(which will never happen) Back in the years of bootleg VHS Tapes The Content providers did not fear. The Net is what is the true downfall as people are trading stuff left and right.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I only went to Dish to try HD and in all honesty the only time it really looks great is on a live or not taped broadcast and since I dont watch sports or music concerts I dont see myself caring that much about HD.
> Most of the shows I have recorded on the HD versions of regular stations doesnt seem that great. IE Seinfeld recorded on HD TBS.


Ummm, that's because Seinfeld isn't actually in HD. Most of the stuff on TBS is simply SD upconverted.


----------



## Mobocracy (Nov 30, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> I understand everyone's frustration. But DRM exists because there are people out there that are copying programs, music, videos, etc. thousands of times over and over and the media industries are losing tens of millions of dollars every year.


Keeping programs on a DVR, copying them to another format (DVD to USB stick, iPod, etc) or copying them period (backup, copy for friend or family) isn't what's making the media industry go broke.

What's making the industry go broke is its profligate spending and the outrageous salaries it pays to the junkies, thugs, drunks, liars and other 10 percenters who pretend to be the "talent" in the industry. The fact that most of their product is rank crap doesn't go very far towards helping them.

Nobody paying for HBO has any real interest in pirating it, especially not for profit, and trying to make me work harder to watch HBO programs doesn't make any sense -- especially when they're striking out trying to come up with replacements for Sex & the City, Six Feet Under, Sopranos, Oz, etc. They still have "Big Love" and a promised Deadwood miniseries, but pretty much everything else is kind of stinky.


----------

